# Canadian Guards accoutrements



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@psphalifax.ns.ca>* on *Wed, 13 Sep 2000 22:03:07 -0400*
Folks, I‘m passing this one along, I figured someone on the list could
provide Ms Wheeler the assistance or even a source for the memorabilia she
seeks:
 ----- Original Message -----
From:  "Sue Wheeler" 
To:  
Subject:  Re: Information
Date:  Tue, 12 Sep 2000 18:14:51  0200
Dear Sir
 I have been looking through the Canadian defence web-site and I found your
email address, I hope you can help me or point me in the right direction.
 My name is Sue Wheeler, I am 19 I was born in Canada, but moved to Germany
when I was 3. My father was Canadian, served in the Canadian Army for twelve
years, but he died of cancer four years ago. When he was stationed in
Germany in Lahr, he met my mother who is German, she was born in
Baden-Baben. I now live in Switzerland.
 My father was in the Canadian Regiment the "Canadian Guards" but when the
Canadian Guards were disbanded, he left the Army and moved back to Germany.
the question I have, could anyone tell me where I can contact, the Canadian
Gaurds Association. I have my fathers medals, UN Cyprus, UN Golan Heights
and CD, I want to frame them, and put them on the wall. But i also want to
buy somethings of the Canadian Guards, Cap Badge, Crest, Buttons, Lapel Pin,
and anything else I can find from his unit.
 Can you help me please. or tell me someone who can.
 Sincerely
 Sue Wheeler
Thanks for any help you can provide to her.
Mike
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Wed, 13 Sep 2000 22:11:00 -0400*
Sue,
Was he with the Royal Canadian Regiment - if so I can point you to their
official web site?
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: Michael O‘Leary 
To: 
Cc: "Sue Wheeler" 
Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2000 10:03 PM
Subject: Canadian Guards accoutrements
> Folks, I‘m passing this one along, I figured someone on the list could
> provide Ms Wheeler the assistance or even a source for the memorabilia
she
> seeks:
>
>  ----- Original Message -----
> From:  "Sue Wheeler" 
> To:  
> Subject:  Re: Information
> Date:  Tue, 12 Sep 2000 18:14:51  0200
>
> Dear Sir
>  I have been looking through the Canadian defence web-site and I found
your
> email address, I hope you can help me or point me in the right direction.
>  My name is Sue Wheeler, I am 19 I was born in Canada, but moved to
Germany
> when I was 3. My father was Canadian, served in the Canadian Army for
twelve
> years, but he died of cancer four years ago. When he was stationed in
> Germany in Lahr, he met my mother who is German, she was born in
> Baden-Baben. I now live in Switzerland.
>  My father was in the Canadian Regiment the "Canadian Guards" but when the
> Canadian Guards were disbanded, he left the Army and moved back to
Germany.
> the question I have, could anyone tell me where I can contact, the
Canadian
> Gaurds Association. I have my fathers medals, UN Cyprus, UN Golan Heights
> and CD, I want to frame them, and put them on the wall. But i also want to
> buy somethings of the Canadian Guards, Cap Badge, Crest, Buttons, Lapel
Pin,
> and anything else I can find from his unit.
>  Can you help me please. or tell me someone who can.
>  Sincerely
>  Sue Wheeler
>
> Thanks for any help you can provide to her.
>
> Mike
>
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
> 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 13 Sep 2000 23:11:20 -0400*
  http://www.cgg.ca/ 
might the CGG ???
Jf
Gareth Green wrote:
> Sue,
>
> Was he with the Royal Canadian Regiment - if so I can point you to their
> official web site?
> Green
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Michael O‘Leary 
> To: 
> Cc: "Sue Wheeler" 
> Sent: Wednesday, September 13, 2000 10:03 PM
> Subject: Canadian Guards accoutrements
>
> > Folks, I‘m passing this one along, I figured someone on the list could
> > provide Ms Wheeler the assistance or even a source for the memorabilia
> she
> > seeks:
> >
> >  ----- Original Message -----
> > From:  "Sue Wheeler" 
> > To:  
> > Subject:  Re: Information
> > Date:  Tue, 12 Sep 2000 18:14:51  0200
> >
> > Dear Sir
> >  I have been looking through the Canadian defence web-site and I found
> your
> > email address, I hope you can help me or point me in the right direction.
> >  My name is Sue Wheeler, I am 19 I was born in Canada, but moved to
> Germany
> > when I was 3. My father was Canadian, served in the Canadian Army for
> twelve
> > years, but he died of cancer four years ago. When he was stationed in
> > Germany in Lahr, he met my mother who is German, she was born in
> > Baden-Baben. I now live in Switzerland.
> >  My father was in the Canadian Regiment the "Canadian Guards" but when the
> > Canadian Guards were disbanded, he left the Army and moved back to
> Germany.
> > the question I have, could anyone tell me where I can contact, the
> Canadian
> > Gaurds Association. I have my fathers medals, UN Cyprus, UN Golan Heights
> > and CD, I want to frame them, and put them on the wall. But i also want to
> > buy somethings of the Canadian Guards, Cap Badge, Crest, Buttons, Lapel
> Pin,
> > and anything else I can find from his unit.
> >  Can you help me please. or tell me someone who can.
> >  Sincerely
> >  Sue Wheeler
> >
> > Thanks for any help you can provide to her.
> >
> > Mike
> >
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
> > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 07:28:16 -0700*
you may try looking up the websitr for CFB Petawawa, they have a museum on
base with some Guard items.  They may have a link to a Guard association.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Armand \JAS\ Haley" <haley@igs.net>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 19:45:44 -0400*
Ms Wheeler.
I also served in the Canadian Guards and a member of the board of
directors of the Canadian Guards Association.  The association
headquarters is located in Ottawa, Ontario,  with branches and groups
located in various locations throughout Canada.
Unfortunately The Canadian Guards memorabilia is hard to come by.
However, contact me at
haley@igs.net and I‘ll see what Guards insignia we can find for you.
The Canadian Guards Museum at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa has on
display a Nominal Roll of personnel who served with the Canadian
Guards.  One of my volunteer duties is to maintain the Nominal Roll.
Our records shows  SA 129277  Gdsm  C.W. Wheeler, Recruit  4231.
Perhaps you can confirm if this was your father.
for Michael O‘Leary
Mike, thanks for passing on the message.
Jas Haley also a "Royal Canadian" from way back
Pro Patria
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 18:41:01 -0600*
--------------BF80EDB084569D0D34B3B7E5
Ms Wheeler,
        I believe Marway Militaria in Winnipeg has quite a number of
pieces on hand. You can call them at 204 775-7159. I was just in the
shop yesterday, some very flashes and accoutrements.
        Francois
"Armand JAS Haley" wrote:
> Ms Wheeler.
>
> I also served in the Canadian Guards and a member of the board of
> directors of the Canadian Guards Association.  The association
> headquarters is located in Ottawa, Ontario,  with branches and groups
> located in various locations throughout Canada.
>
> Unfortunately The Canadian Guards memorabilia is hard to come by.
> However, contact me at
> haley@igs.net and I‘ll see what Guards insignia we can find for you.
>
> The Canadian Guards Museum at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa has on
> display a Nominal Roll of personnel who served with the Canadian
> Guards.  One of my volunteer duties is to maintain the Nominal Roll.
> Our records shows  SA 129277  Gdsm  C.W. Wheeler, Recruit  4231.
> Perhaps you can confirm if this was your father.
>
> for Michael O‘Leary
> Mike, thanks for passing on the message.
>
> Jas Haley also a "Royal Canadian" from way back
> Pro Patria
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------BF80EDB084569D0D34B3B7E5
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------BF80EDB084569D0D34B3B7E5--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@psphalifax.ns.ca>* on *Fri, 15 Sep 2000 00:08:53 -0400*
Mr Haley,
I‘d like to thank you and the others who responded for your swift reaction.
I am sure Ms Wheeler will be grateful for any assistance.
Pro Patria   ---   A Mari Usque Ad Mare     
Mike O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/ 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Armand JAS Haley 
To: 
Cc:  
Sent: Thursday, September 14, 2000 7:45 PM
Subject: Canadian Guards accoutrements
> Ms Wheeler.
>
> I also served in the Canadian Guards and a member of the board of
> directors of the Canadian Guards Association.
> Our records shows  SA 129277  Gdsm  C.W. Wheeler, Recruit  4231.
> Perhaps you can confirm if this was your father.
>
> Jas Haley also a "Royal Canadian" from way back
> Pro Patria
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

